# Slow Motion brain, a few other things



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

So i feel like my brain is going in slow motion recently. I feel like when I talk it's an effort to form words and it's like a struggle to say things that relate to the subject at hand. Talking seems difficult to me. I also feel a lot like things are closing in on me. For some reason at night I've been worse, I feel like the darkness is pressing in around me, and for some reason feel it's going to drive me crazy. I have had bad DR recently, I go places and then just wonder how I'm there, how i've gotten there, how it's there around me, how it exists. My head just feels funny recently, as well. It's like my brain is skipping around and i can't connet to a thoughtand that I'm going to just drop dead from thinking too much or too little, or something. I feel like if I really focus on the things around me, like where I am, it will driveme crazy or they will all disappear. sigh, it's been a bad week again. It's a weird new feeling of dp/dr recently and I don't like it.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Well I feel exactly the same way. I liked what you said about the darkness pressing into you, because I never could think of how to word it, but that's exactly "it."


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah I feel this way sometimes, when I am really stressed out or under a lot of anxiety mainly it gets bad.

Like perfect example is describing things. I HAVE SUCH A HARD TIME. First I have to process what this object or thing is like then I have to find the words to use. Like I stumble around going umm umm umm im stupid.

But i feel ya on this one


----------



## Dan23 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, I too Feel the exact same way :\ . . . and then you start to question everything and everyone and you're scared you will lose your mind and do something insane!!


----------

